# Last 3 months worth of builds



## VivariumWorks (Feb 27, 2008)

I've been a little busy recently and haven't really had a chance to cruise the forums a whole lot and post up the new stuff I've been working on. My company website is still a ways out it looks like, but the mold library is increasing steady, so hopefully when I do finally get up online I'll have a pretty good selection of backgrounds and replica rocks available. One of the major financial hurdles just got taken care of so that will help push things into gear soon. (Industrial bandsaws are expensive!)

Anyways here are some pictures of a few of the projects that have been absorbing all my free time.













Mata mata tank build. Nothing fancy, just a basic rock background made from epoxy and molds I made last time I was in Hawaii. Mold unfortunately died after this last casting. 





















Basic 29 gallon I made up just before a local show to give people an idea of what they can do with some of the artificial rock casts I was selling.




































29 gallon with a waterfall. Same concept as before. Trying to show people what they could do with the materials. 











Terrible picture of a 12x18 waterfall cast I've been using for a while now. 




































































This was an 18x24 large sandstone rock cast I made up recently. The original model weighed well over 300lbs and made a permanent dent in the table it was on. The casts weigh 8-10lbs depending on how much resin I use. The first one was a desert build and the lichen transfered over from the model to the first casting which is the yellow/greens colors. The second one was for "frogs". So I made a waterfall and added some basic plants. 











































This is my most recent mold. It fits an 18x18 and the original weighed about 100lbs. I added in a large number of plant cups into the model so planting would be easier than the 18x24 turned out to be. Again this was for "frogs".


And yes, yes, yes I know the plants in these are really not all that great. I would like to put a lot more exotic and interesting stuff in them, but when I'm selling them at local reptile shows and to local pet stores the inexpensive, hardy, low light, versatile plants get used. I've tried using more exotic stuff but I've found using them doesn't help the sales any. San Antonio just isn't a plant enthusiast mecca. (Or at least not in the herp hobby.)

I've got a 4'x2'x2' coming up that will be using close on $700 worth of plants so keep an eye out for that post. I'm just about done with helping my friend build it and it should be pretty cool when we finally get it finished.


----------



## kinison (Jul 1, 2010)

I love the look. Those rocks look great. What kind of molding procedure are you using? Is the end result pretty heavy?


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Feb 26, 2009)

Great work, you have a real talent for rock work!


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

kinison said:


> I love the look. Those rocks look great. What kind of molding procedure are you using? Is the end result pretty heavy?


He has a thread about it, here: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/54478-replica-rock-casts.html


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Looks good... One note on the plants: Some of the exotic/interesting stuff is just as easy/durable and not much more expensive then the common home depot type plants. Often you can regularly take cuttings from it just as you would many other plants. If you use stuff that stays truly miniature you can use the miniature status as a selling point, (little, if any pruning!), and maybe increase your profit margin a little by relying more on cuttings. 

You can root the cuttings prior to introducing them into new tanks also so that they have basically the same chance of thriving as any other potted plants. Once you have a decent collection built up that collection should provide you a steady stream of cuttings to supply future builds without ever having to put the original plant in a viv (unless you just want to).

Gesneriads and Begonias are excellent affordable plants, with many varieties that stay small, flower regularly (not a lot people include good flowering plants in vivs they sell) and will provide you with many opportunities to take cuttings which root quite easily. The Violet Barn, Home of Rob's Violets is a good place to explore for those and other smaller plants and Kartuz Greenhouses: Gesneriads is another good site that also is pretty good about labeling many of their plants as dwarf (under 12 inches), or miniature (under 6). Anyways just a few ideas I thought might be helpful. Good luck, become a great success and then hire me


----------



## VivariumWorks (Feb 27, 2008)

Thanks Dave, I'll have to check those out!


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

looks good. been casting, myself, and would appreciate a conversation sometime on methods. PM me if you have time. 

james


----------



## kinison (Jul 1, 2010)

frogface said:


> He has a thread about it, here: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/54478-replica-rock-casts.html


Thank you Frogface.


----------



## Quaz (Nov 13, 2005)

I'm in Tulsa and I think I'll have to come down and check some of those out. I could use those for my business. They look GREAT! Wish I had the time to invest in some projects like that.


----------



## Energy (Jul 17, 2009)

Wow- Thanks for sharing. Those are incredible.


----------



## Devanny (Jul 11, 2008)

Amazing work!


----------



## myersboy6 (Aug 23, 2010)

WOW!!! Teach me teach me!!! Oh man the builds i could do if i could make lighter and better rock like those!


----------



## VivariumWorks (Feb 27, 2008)

I'm working on and have been since about mid summer, on having a website that sells the artificial rocks and has multiple tutorials on various vivarium build topics. Its taking so long because I'm trying to juggle 51 things at same time. But I'm making progress.

One of the tutorials I will have available will be on how to mold your own artificial rocks/trees in the field using one of my techniques and materials.

Should be a pretty cool site if I do say so myself...

Just like anything else, it just takes time, money, energy, and a lasting resolve.


----------



## myersboy6 (Aug 23, 2010)

i hear ya there man. I'm in the process of getting a website started for my business. That first picture you posted is awesome. I would love to just make one whole background a big rock like that with a small water stream running down in a few spots and then let moss grow all around. I'd just like to have that background haha its awesome! I did my first waterfall rock feature with cement turned out pretty good too.

Excited for to see your website and info it will definitely broaden the builds for the frogs with video info like that i think. I think it would help more ppl to take the step to doing a more elaborate build out! My hats off to you my friend for taking the time to do such a thing! keep up the good work!!


----------



## Erikb3113 (Oct 1, 2008)

crazy man...just crazy......My head is spinning with ideas of what i could do with stuff like that, i'm sure everyone is. thanks for sharing


----------



## chesney (Jan 18, 2007)

Wow, I hope I have some extra money for some of those!


----------



## azure89 (Jan 5, 2009)

Those are awesome, I have been working on a faux rock tank with cement for some time now and I have a whole new respect for that type of build because of the time and effort that has to be put in, great work can't wait to see your website


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

AMAZING work!!!


Todd


----------



## DJboston (Oct 25, 2008)

Very cool! I have skills in sculpting, mold making, and casting. I would love to find the time to do a realistic insert for future tanks that I can just cast up whenever needed. I would probably use a rigid foam ...not sure...

D


----------



## steelyphil (May 8, 2010)

nice! I really love that last one that fits the 18x18.


----------



## bshmerlie (Jun 2, 2010)

Are the rocks for sale yet?


----------



## VivariumWorks (Feb 27, 2008)

For those who pm me specifically about it yes, but the website is still in development. The cold weather has really put a hindrance on my casting ability for the moment though. I'm in the process of expanding the individual rock library significantly so around early to mid march I should have double what my current rock options are.


----------



## steelyphil (May 8, 2010)

I'm probably going to make a few 10 or 20's in then next few months. I'd love to use your rocks in them. I can't wait until your websites done so I can pick some of these up. I like the waterfall ones in particular.


----------

